# Egernia anyone?



## Wally (Jan 1, 2018)

Come on Dave, post em up.


----------



## kankryb (Jan 1, 2018)

I keep stokesii zellingi but don't have a pic


----------



## Wally (Jan 1, 2018)

kankryb said:


> I keep stokesii zellingi but don't have a pic



I'd like to see a pic if you can find a phone or camera.


----------



## Bl69aze (Jan 1, 2018)

I have stokesii at work,they’re super cool and wiggly


----------



## Wally (Jan 1, 2018)

I'm sure pics are coming........


----------



## Bl69aze (Jan 1, 2018)

Wally said:


> I'm sure pics are coming........


Next Monday I’ll get some  passed today coz I feel like poop


----------



## RoryBreaker (Jan 1, 2018)

Wally said:


> Come on Dave, post em up.



This is how most _Egernias_ look normally. 





[doublepost=1514797294,1514789555][/doublepost]Filmed these little guys the other day too.



Mainly keeping _E.cunninghami _these days.

My fav new england.


----------



## kankryb (Jan 2, 2018)

kankryb said:


> Hi,
> Just got this 3,5 years old pair of Egernia stokesii zellingi CB. Switzerland,very happy now
> Can anyone tell lokale from the pic or give me some info on range of zellingi View attachment 319672
> View attachment 319673


Old pics


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Jan 2, 2018)

aren't gidgees rare and expensive over there? more than i'd pay, honestly.


----------



## kankryb (Jan 2, 2018)

They are not that rare and cost about 1000 euro a pair but a pair of Egernia epsisolus or cygnitos is 5000 euro


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Jan 2, 2018)

ah, well i've heard in the usa they're a lot.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Jan 3, 2018)

Thanks for mentioning me, Wally. Lol.

I would be keeping a lot more_ Egernia _if it weren't for WA's measly species list. Or more skinks in general. The only skinks that seem to be represented are _Tiliqua_. Apparently the rest can go to buggery. Here's a few shots. If you haven't noticed, King's Skinks are one of my favourite lizards. The small brown lizards are South-western Crevice Skinks (_Egernia napoleonis_).


----------



## Wally (Jan 3, 2018)

Apologies @Oshkii

Cracking pics


----------



## Nero Egernia (Jan 3, 2018)

Wally said:


> Apologies @Oshkii
> 
> Cracking pics



No worries, Wally. I was just kidding.


----------



## kankryb (Jan 4, 2018)

King's skinks are so cool looking 
I've never seen them for sale in EU or USA but I need one. Egernia is a growing group in the hobby over here and the people who has them work really hard to make them breed and make cb animals accessible to all


----------



## Nero Egernia (Jan 8, 2018)

kankryb said:


> King's skinks are so cool looking



That and they have an attitude to match. I gave them a whole two week old quail, rather than chop it into appropriately sized pieces. They took it apart no problems, crocodile death roll style. Good exercise for them.


----------



## Eamon (Jan 8, 2018)

My two very special cunninghams


----------



## Nero Egernia (Jan 8, 2018)

What happened to them, Eamon?


----------



## Eamon (Jan 8, 2018)

Rescued them from extremely poor conditions.. Both were in the same 60cm tub in the corners with their backs arched trying to escape which is where the kink in their backs came from. The previous owner had no idea how to care for them and had only had them for a few weeks after purchasing them from a pet shop. The lizards had no mobility in their back legs which has surprisingly fully healed and both can walk properly now.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Jan 8, 2018)

Eamon said:


> Rescued them from extremely poor conditions.. Both were in the same 60cm tub in the corners with their backs arched trying to escape which is where the kink in their backs came from. The previous owner had no idea how to care for them and had only had them for a few weeks after purchasing them from a pet shop. The lizards had no mobility in their back legs which has surprisingly fully healed and both can walk properly now.



Good on you for rescuing them. Amazing how people acquire these animals without an inkling of knowing how to care for them.


----------



## Bl69aze (Jan 15, 2018)

Egernia cygnitos
Cute lil guys




@Wally sorry I meant cygnitos not stokesii


----------



## bluetongue (Jan 20, 2018)

Hey fellas do any of you keep Gidgee skinks by any chance ? The reason I ask is mine are around 9 years old and were both sexed from an earlier age, and I was told they were a pair well never noticed any mating or anything and so was wondering if there a harder species to get breeding? Thank you


----------



## RoryBreaker (Feb 26, 2018)

Just dad and the kids chilling on an overcast day.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Mar 12, 2018)

Blue-tongues aren't the only skinks to have, erm, blue tongues.


----------



## geckoboy2001 (Apr 11, 2018)

Bl69aze said:


> Egernia cygnitos
> Cute lil guys
> 
> View attachment 322801
> ...


They are beautiful!


----------



## RoryBreaker (Oct 2, 2018)

I lifted the lid on this tub early this morning.






As it wasn't quite in full sun yet, the family was still in bed.






Hosmer's Skinks, here's a pic from earlier in the year (I cbf disturbing them anymore today)





[doublepost=1538446599,1538446203][/doublepost]These vic Cunninghams were watching on and stayed still long enough for a picture.






Some older pics of what they look like out of the tub.


----------

